
Ask HN: How to best setup a secure/privacy-centric Linux PC for home/family use? - Andrenid
I&#x27;m more curious than anything else. I don&#x27;t do anything that NEEDS hiding, so I don&#x27;t need it to be 100% &quot;perfect&quot; (and I also know that&#x27;s not really possible), I&#x27;d just like to try protect my family&#x27;s data and privacy better for peace of mind.<p>What distro would you recommend for family use? What programs and config would you do to maximise protection of your data and privacy? How best to monitor it all going forward and detect any attempts (software trying to send data out, browser extensions doing dodgy stuff, etc)? Data encryption? Securely sharing files&#x2F;folders with family but no one else (both on LAN and externally without hosting stuff on the cloud)?<p>I&#x27;m open to any&#x2F;all recommendations, and was also just hoping to start a discussion on how best to take back our privacy at home, for the casual users.
======
SarahBishop
Buy a vps and do port tunneling. On linux and in the Mac terminal: ssh
user@vps -L18081:127.0.0.1:18081 On Windows use this guide to forward port
18081 from vps to your localhost:18081
[http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/windows/ssh-port-tunneling-
wi...](http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/windows/ssh-port-tunneling-with-putty/)
When the tunnel is created you can use monero-wallet-cli/GUI to access the
daemon as if it is running locally.

[https://19216811wiki.com/](https://19216811wiki.com/)

